# ?transmission cooler?



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking for a transmission cooler? any suggestions, heard they are helpful! I thought about a B&M trany cooler?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was told at a Chrysler tranny workshop, that every ten degrees you lower the oil temp, you double the life of the tranny. 
NAPA sells tranny coolers too in many different sizes. Way cheaper then the name brand units, and basically the same thing.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I was told at a Chrysler tranny workshop, that every ten degrees you lower the oil temp, you double the life of the tranny.
> NAPA sells tranny coolers too in many different sizes. Way cheaper then the name brand units, and basically the same thing.


thank you! i was thinking about that, just didnt know if there was really a difference!


----------

